# Channel 4 UK News Report



## Rob Fisher (22/8/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Eequinox (22/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


>



fantastic although they keep referring to people smoking e cigs suppose that is the only way for smokers to know what they are talking about


----------

